# Looking for an older puppy/retiree



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

Sadly, I did not adopt the maltese I originally posted about. I did visit the puppy, he was so skinny scared and sick looking. He desperately needs a loving home that has experience dealing with BYB puppies in that condition, which I do not have. 

So, I am looking for a breeder around North GA or one who ships. Looking for an affectionate, calm, older/retiree. I am not interested in a very young puppy. 

I did email unforgettable maltese, but she did not have one available.

Thank you!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

My rescue Ozzie is a retired breeder (but possibly from a BYB) but the rescue organization did not think he was mistreated, though who knows... I would say he is what you described, but was only a couple years old when I adopted him  

I found him off PetFinder.com, but I'm sure you have already checked it out for your area  The next place I would look is the AMA website for lists of breeders and seeing if any of them have some retirees. I'm not sure, but I am not sure they would transport a rescue, though I do not know. I'm sure some other folks here can steer you in the right direction :thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just a few days ago I saw that Tonia at rhapsody maltese in texas had a couple of female retirees. she does ship. She is on the AMA list if memory serves me correct and is very active in showing.


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

I've checked pet finder and the "maltese" in my area are not very maltese like (and even those are very few!).


----------



## Lovespink (Dec 16, 2012)

Diamond Maltese vs ILovitt Maltese
Anyone have any info on these? I'm very interested in both!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have heard so many wonderful things about ILovitt  . Wish I could remember which SM'rs have used them. I know there are several who have and were VERY pleased. Do a SM search with Ilovitt and you'll find lots of info.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

I live in Ga and found my Ari by calling on breeders to see if they had any retirees available. Ari is 3 years old and is as sweet as sugar, healthy, registered, and to me perfect in every way. I talk to the breeder atleast once a month because she calls and checks in on him. However, he would be considered being breed from a BYB. I had no idea what a BYB was until this site but again. That's for a different thread... I was referred to Ari Breeder by a friend of a friend that had purchased a Maltese from the her. Good word of mouth can also be a way to find pups that need good homes.. Even if the breeder doesn't have anything available they may know someone who does. I also want to add even though Ari was older I still had to pay a hefty sum for him! However he was worth every penny! I will also put some feelers out for you if you are interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Where in North Georgia are you? I have an aunt who lives on the eastern part and a friend who lives on the western part. I could check with them to see if they know of anyone. Just send me a message and I will check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

While you're waiting/looking, you could also put in a search on adoptapet.com. Just put in what you are looking for and they will alert you if a dog becomes available within a certain radius of your area. That's how I found Lucy. At the time there were really very few "little fluffy" dogs in my area. She was adopted straight from a shelter, was a stray picked up by animal control. She was in bad physcial shape, but I could tell by the way that she reacted to us that she loved humans and wanted to please us. I really lucked out with her because she was obviously owned and loved at sometime in the past. She took to being with us like a duck to water. However, you could limit yourself to dogs that are currently in rescue groups, and are being fostered. That way you'll have a better idea of what you're getting. (The first few nights with Lucy at home, I was very frankly nervous and afraid I had made a mistake. It only took a few more days though to discover that I had made a great choice. But in some ways I think I lucked out. I was ready and willing though to deal with whatever came up.)
Anyway, while you are looking for a retired dog, you might just throw in a search to adoptapet.com--you never know when exactly the dog you're looking for will pop up. They will e-mail you. You might also put in poodle and other breeds that maltese are often mixed with. Lucy was listed as a "poodle mix" and she very well may be, but her dominant breed is definitely Maltese.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I was going to suggest Rhapsody Maltese too as I know she has some teenagers that are between 1-2 years of age -- both males and females.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Dewey is from ILovit Maltese . I couldn't be happier with him and Fran Lovitt his breeder. I know of. at least 4 more here on SM that have Fran's dogs.


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

my Benni is Dewy's brother...LOVE,LOVE,LOVE Fran!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have 2 babies from Ilovitt. Fran is great, oh how she loves her pups. I saw she has a male that was born in May 2012. Not sure if she has any retireees. I would love to have the mother of my two babies, we fell in love with her.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

As stated by others Tonia has some retirees. I wanted to adopt Candy but I ended up rescuing a shih Tzu the week that Tonia was finally able to get in touch with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

